# Charging a Retainer Fee



## ZLClawncare (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi there,

My phone has literally been off the hook with requests for snow removal bids but I can only take on about 20-30 per event. So I am entertaining the idea of charging a monthly non-refundable retainer fee that will be deducted from their bill each month ( I charge residential per push by the inch.)


Has anyone done this?

What would be a fair price to charge, $50? $100?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Seasonal contract is what your talking about.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I do a retainer on commercial accounts that'll require equipment, if they request dedicated machines


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

beanz27;2032285 said:


> I do a retainer on commercial accounts that'll require equipment, if they request dedicated machines


And you should.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ZLClawncare;2032276 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My phone has literally been off the hook with requests for snow removal bids but I can only take on about 20-30 per event. So I am entertaining the idea of charging a monthly non-refundable retainer fee that will be deducted from their bill each month ( I charge residential per push by the inch.)
> 
> ...


As GrandView said your talking about seasonal pricing.

So if your charging your clients say $600 for the season, break that down into 6 monthly payments and they pay you $100 a month starting in November.

If you don't know what to charge, then look at what you did last year. 
How many events did you have?
How much did you charge on each one?
Add them all up and there is your seasonal price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Great idea.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2032327 said:


> Great idea.


Only works in places were it don't snow


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We charge a retainer fee for a couple rural properties, they are billed hourly but pay $200 per month to have a contract with us. This is in addition to our billing. 

Meaning we plow 5 times we bill $200 + the hourly rate for the 5 times.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

All of our non-seasonal accounts (resi & commercial) get charged one push per month as a retainer. If it snows they get a credit for the same month. So basically if there is no snow all year the customer still gets billed Dec, Jan, Feb,and march for one push. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If your talking residential the only way to go is a flat rate fee for the season paid up front


----------

